# Rabe Bikes = Cube anders lackiert?



## kawika (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich sehe mir grad das treiben hier seit mehr oder minder eine Woche an und habe den Schritt gewagt mich nun endlich anzumelden (bisher hatte ich nirgendswo was auszusetzen oder hinzuzufügen).  


Nun habe ich aber doch eine Frage:

Habe nach langem überlegen mir das RABE CSR9 - Homebrand Special Edition aus dem Rabe Store in München gekauft. In Überlegung war auch das Radon Stax, jedoch aus Supporttechnischen Gründen habe ich mich für das Rabe entschieden.

Nun würde ich gerne wissen, ob mein Rabebike eigentlich ein umlackiertes Cube ist und welche genauen Teile es verbaut hat (will die einzelnen Gewichte der Teile am Bike wissen)? Da ich in Zukunft plane das Bike etwas leichter zu machen, wollte ich fragen, welche Teile hier am besten ausgetauscht werden können, um so viel Gewicht wie möglich zu sparen ohne jedoch Stabilität einzubüßen? Wäre über Tipps echt dankbar ...

Mein Bike:
RABE CSR9 - Homebrand Special Edition
Rahmen: ALU 7005 double butted, bend chain stay, gusset

XT-Kurbelsatz, XT-Schaltwerk
Rock Shox RECON Luftgabel mit Lockout-Fernbedienung
Syntace Lenker, DT-Swiss-Profi-Speichen
HAYES HFX9 - 180er Disc
Schwalbe Nobby Nick (breite Ausführung)

Link auf dem Store (wegen Bild, kein Plan ob ich das Bild hier reinsetzen darf): 
http://www.bike-muenchen.de/index.php?id=90&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=81&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=87



Schonmal vielen Dank für alles ...


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (5. Juni 2006)

Also das Radon im großen und ganzen nix anderes als cube is weis man ja inzwischen.
aber das rabe auch noch cube sein soll, davon weis ich nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawika (5. Juni 2006)

Und was ist denn dann das Rabe-Bike? Kann kaum glauben, dass Rabe ein Eigenbau des Rabe-Händlers sein soll. Da es zudem auch noch identisch mit dem Rahmen des Cube ist ...


----------



## trekkinger (5. Juni 2006)

Ist wohl ein Taiwan-Standard-Rahmen. 

Sowas gibt es auch bei Radon, (andere Rahmen Drössiger, Vortrieb und wie sie alle heissen.


Für Einzelgewichte Deiner Teile:
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings.php


----------



## kawika (5. Juni 2006)

das ist ja eben das problem. auf der homepage steht nicht alles was verbaut worden ist. eher abgekürzt und ich kenne mich leider nicht so gut aus, dass ich auf einen blick erkenne welches modell der teile verbaut sind. aber vielen dank schonmal


----------



## trekkinger (6. Juni 2006)

Schicke denen doch mal eine Mail, welche Teile als Steuersatz, Vorbau, Lenker etc. etc. verbaut worden sind.


----------



## mikeonbike (6. Juni 2006)

kawika schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> ich sehe mir grad das treiben hier seit mehr oder minder eine Woche an und habe den Schritt gewagt mich nun endlich anzumelden (bisher hatte ich nirgendswo was auszusetzen oder hinzuzufügen).
> 
> ...




warum fragst du eigentlich nicht beim rabe direkt??? ist doch naheliegend...


----------



## cos75 (6. Juni 2006)

Also mein Rabe Bike von 2004 ist ein Cube Rahmen. War sogar ein Montageprotokol von Cube dabei.

Die Cube Rahmen gibts auch mit anderem Logo bei www.faisst-bikes.de und www.multicycle.de


----------



## Stefan.B (6. Juni 2006)

Moin. Rabe sagt,es ist der Team LTD Rahmen von Cube. Ich spiel selbst mit dem Gedanken das CSR zu kaufen. Für die 999 Euronen gibts kaum besseres.
Der Stefan.


----------



## Stefan.B (6. Juni 2006)

Das CSR 9 hat den Team LTD Rahmen von Cube (aussage von Rabe) für die 999 Euronen gibts kaum was besseres.
Der Stefan.


----------



## Uwehasi (6. Juni 2006)

Und dann gibt es ja noch das Gerücht / die Aussage, dass der Herr Raabe Mitbegründer von Cube ist.

Was auch ne Verbindung herstellen könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## treetzyman (6. Juni 2006)

Gibts hier ein *Echo ?* 

Oder gibts für die 999 Euronen kaum was besseres.


----------



## craigfab (6. Juni 2006)

Uwehasi schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann gibt es ja noch das Gerücht / die Aussage, dass der Herr Raabe Mitbegründer von Cube ist.
> 
> Was auch ne Verbindung herstellen könnte...



Ich war letzte Woche beim Vortrag von Cube im Alpinen Museum in München, der von Rabe Bike organisiert wurde. Da würde auch kurz über die Entstehungs-Geschichte von Cube gesprochen. Und das Herr Raabe Mitbegründer ist, wurde nicht gesagt. Ist also definitiv nur ein Gerücht!


----------



## kawika (6. Juni 2006)

uiui, Team LTD Rahmen ... mal sehen was der so wiegt ...


----------



## MealsOnWheels (6. Juni 2006)

Geh zum Händler um die Ecke und kauf Dir ein Cube...  

Ich bin begeistert von den Teilen!


----------



## Michii (6. Juni 2006)

MealsOnWheels schrieb:
			
		

> Geh zum Händler um die Ecke und kauf Dir ein Cube...
> 
> Ich bin begeistert von den Teilen!




Er hat sich doch schon das Rabe gekauft!

Ich meine mit den Rabe Bikes kann man nichts falsch machen. Es handelt sich im Prinzip um Cubes, aber die sind von Rabe halt nochmal 'optimiert', d. h. mit ein paar anderen (normal besseren )Teilen ausgewogen ausgestattet, also keine Blenderteile und dann billige Naben etc. Die Bikes sind auch günstiger kalkuliert (keine Ahnung wie die das machen) , schau Dir nur mal auf der Rabe HP das Cube AMS pro Homebrand an und das 'normale' Cube AMS pro: Das Rabe hat finde ich interessantereTeile und ist 250  billiger. Ausserdem hast du beim Rabe einen Superservice.
Michi


----------



## Stefan.B (6. Juni 2006)

Die haben halt 3 Läden in München,die kaufen ganz anders ein als son kleiner Krauter um die Ecke.Übrigens kostet das Team LTD auch 999 Euro.Hat aber nur ne Tora und anstatt XT Kurbeln nur Deore.Dafür steht halt Rabe drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwehasi (6. Juni 2006)

craigfab schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war letzte Woche beim Vortrag von Cube im Alpinen Museum in München, der von Rabe Bike organisiert wurde. Da würde auch kurz über die Entstehungs-Geschichte von Cube gesprochen. Und das Herr Raabe Mitbegründer ist, wurde nicht gesagt. Ist also definitiv nur ein Gerücht!



Naja, darauf beziehe ich mich ja eigentlich. Keine Ahnung was da dran ist. 
Hab auf jeden Fall das: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=221242 und das: http://www.m97.de/gettogether.htm (30.Mai) zur Einbladung gelesen...


----------



## Capone49 (19. September 2006)

Der Rahmen ist von CUBE. Haben dir mir beim RABE selber gesagt. Find ich gut, dann weiß ich was ich habe. Fahr's selber und bin super happy. Bei Cube kostet das vergleichbare bike deutlich mehr. da rabe inzwischen 3 Läden haben, kaufen die offensichtlich im großen stil ein und machen geile angebote. Ich hab zuerst im Internet rumgeschaut, die waren fast durch die bank teurer (oder hatten die gleixhen teile, aber billiger rahmen). Bei rabe habe ich 3 läden als servicestelle in München und bisher war der service immer super. 1x war ich mit der einstellung nicht zufriedn, kam nach 3 wochen und das haben sie ohne zu meckern kostenlos nachgebessert. Bekam sogar noch als sorry eine trinkflasche.


----------



## AFX (20. September 2006)

@kawika:

zum thema gewichtsparen gibts bereits unmengen von threads....aber...

prinzipiell kann man zusammenfassen, dass das gewicht zuerst an der rotierenden masse (zb. laufräder) optimiert werden sollte....da spürst du es ganz direkt. (bei jedem beschleunigen oder abbremsen, und bei jedem manöver wo sich der winkel der achsen deiner räder verändert)

aus deinem link kann ich nicht erkennen welche laufräder du drauf hast (aber so "supertoll" werden sie wahrscheinlich nicht sein, wenn sie vom händler nicht extra aufgelistet sind )

dagegen, ....solche sachen wie z.b. den steuersatz auszutauschen um 20g zu sparen, wäre meiner meinung nach vergeudete liebesmüh und grober unfug.


----------



## Everysmile (20. September 2006)

na? Wer gehört denn wohl zu Cube?!?  Jochen Rabe?!?

denkt mal drüber nach


----------

